
Ask HN: How to improved English communication? - maheshs
I am a lead developer. My most of the education happens in local native language and on top of that I am introvert. As I am growing, communication in English become critical to me (speaking, writing &amp; listing).<p>Any tips, tricks &amp; helps.
======
mindcrime
Consume as much English language content as you can. If you have 'net access
you have access to a nearly unlimited amount of it. Just go to Youtube and
watch videos on stuff you find interesting. Note that I'm not saying what
"learn english language" videos (although those might not hurt if there are
some). I mean just watch any videos that you find interesting. Comedy stand up
routines, sports, news, educational lectures, pranks, whatever it might be.
Along with that, try listening to podcasts in English any time you have some
free time. There are millions of podcasts out there, so just google around and
find some stuff that you might like.

If you can find something locally, look for the equivalent to a Toastmasters
group or something along those lines, and practice speaking in English before
an audience. If you can't find that, see if you can find any kind of English
language practice group, hopefully one that features are least one or two
native English speakers, or someone who is fluent.

Start a blog. Write. Actively solicit feedback. Pay attention to said
feedback.

And on that vein, here's my feedback on this post:

 _How to improved English communication?_

"Improved" is past-tense, making that sentence not grammatical and awkward
sounding. "How to improve my English communication"? would be more correct.
Something like "How can I improve my English communication" is also correct
and arguably sounds a little more natural.

 _I am a lead developer._

Perfect.

 _My most of the education happens in local native language and on top of that
I am introvert._

Should be something like "Most of my education happens in my local native
language, and on top of that I am an introvert".

 _As I am growing, communication in English become critical to me (speaking,
writing & listing)._

Understandable but would sound more natural if worded something like:

"As I am growing, communication in English (speaking, writing & listing) is
becoming critical to me."

 _Any tips, tricks & helps._

Would sound better as

"Any tips, tricks, or suggestions are appreciated."

"helps" as a noun is a non-word in English as far as I know. At any rate,
pretty much no native English speaker would use that particular construction.

------
sn9
There are several great resources on language learning. I'm only familiar with
those written for English-speaking audiences, but your English is good enough
that you should find them helpful.

I'd start with a book like _Fluent Forever_.

